# Dash Rattle/Squeaks: Are these "normal"?



## CC_Lover (Sep 5, 2012)

Hello. I had my CC at VW today to replace a left rear tailight and the plastic trunklid trim peice (both under warranty). I was asking about TSB's on dash rattles and the service advisor said that he didn't know of any. That may be but it seems that they aren't that uncommon. Here is what I am experiencing. Does anyone else have similar ones? 

- Typically only in spring and fall (temps between 50 and 70F most common) 
- Sounds like it is more like a creaking or rubbing vs a rattle 
- Sounds like a plastic on plastic sound 
- Creaks/rattles even on pretty smooth roads 
- Consistant during accelleration or steady driving 

I can't think of anything else but hoping that others have seen this and had it resolved. 

Thanks!


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Yes, the CC is a rattle-box.......I would have bought another Audi A4 if I would have known this before I bought....... 

Be happy if you only have the plastic trim related rattles (you can fix them), rather than the structural creaks from the rear package shelf (which can't be properly fixed)


----------



## DallasCC (Nov 14, 2012)

CC_Lover said:


> Hello. I had my CC at VW today to replace a left rear tailight and the plastic trunklid trim peice (both under warranty). I was asking about TSB's on dash rattles and the service advisor said that he didn't know of any. That may be but it seems that they aren't that uncommon. Here is what I am experiencing. Does anyone else have similar ones?
> 
> - Typically only in spring and fall (temps between 50 and 70F most common)
> - Sounds like it is more like a creaking or rubbing vs a rattle
> ...


 I have it on a brand new '13 CC. Pretty disappointing really!! Then again it is a VW and they aren't the best built. Look good, but the interior shouldn't make this much noise. I haven't found a way to quiet them down. Mine seem to be very intermittent which makes it impossible to diagnose. Only way to cure it is to turn up radio. My GTI squeaked, but not from the interior/dash. I will tire of it quickly because I have driven many lifted trucks and Jeeps that made less interior noise than the VW"s.


----------



## CC_Lover (Sep 5, 2012)

Cc'ed you mention platic rattles that can be fixed. Are you referring to any specific ones that i can look into? 

Thx!


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

You need to find the area the rattle is coming from, take it apart, and find whats loose or rubbing. Use tape, or glue, or some foam strips to fix it. Trial and error. I had a rattle from my glove-box : I removed the whole glove box assembly, and found that the receptacle for the door latch pin is a separate piece of plastic that rattles in the glovebox housing frame. A little RTV silicone rubber on the back of it, and all is fixed. 

Also, there are creaks from the side window glass moving a little on the rubber seals, as the chassis of the CC flexes. You get this in cold weather, when the rubber window seals are stiffer. Solution, try some GummiFlege, or similar rubber conditioner/preservative, which lubricates the rubber. The rattles in the CC are due to the typical plastic pieces which may not be tightly fastened, or rubbing against something, the window noises and rear-shelf creaks are due to the poor chassis/frame rigidity of the CC (which is rather dissapointing in a German car).


----------



## ObjCritic (Jun 27, 2012)

Those dash rattles are my only complaint about my 2013 CC Sport Plus thus far. I've had it just over two months, and the plastic dash parts vibrate or rattle, typically when its colder in the morning. I suspect there's differing rates of dash material contraction (probably three different qualities of plastic in the three different dash sections/trim) in response to temperature. 

It's really annoying on a brand new car. My '06 Tacoma with 114K miles has only the very infrequent rattle from the center console/arm rest. A '01 Prelude I owned for a 120K miles never made a sound in the interior. 

Otherwise, I'm really enjoying the CC.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

I hear rattles and creaks too. No idea how to fix them. With the Turbo-back exhaust when I floor it, sometimes (especially while in the first two gears) something in the front passenger side vibrates. Haven't been able to track down what it is; but it sounds like a plastic trim piece that is not fastened. Sometimes I hear rattles from the A/C vent too and that is again when I put my foot down completely on the gas pedal.


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

praneetloke said:


> I hear rattles and creaks too. No idea how to fix them. With the Turbo-back exhaust when I floor it, sometimes (especially while in the first two gears) something in the front passenger side vibrates. Haven't been able to track down what it is; but it sounds like a plastic trim piece that is not fastened. Sometimes I hear rattles from the A/C vent too and that is again when I put my foot down completely on the gas pedal.


 I think we have the same rattle in our 13's. I am going to put some felt or rubber table on the door latch and see if that helps this weekend. When I did this to my old GLI and Sportwagen it made the car much more quiet.


----------



## DallasCC (Nov 14, 2012)

ObjCritic said:


> Those dash rattles are my only complaint about my 2013 CC Sport Plus thus far. I've had it just over two months, and the plastic dash parts vibrate or rattle, typically when its colder in the morning. I suspect there's differing rates of dash material contraction (probably three different qualities of plastic in the three different dash sections/trim) in response to temperature.
> 
> It's really annoying on a brand new car. My '06 Tacoma with 114K miles has only the very infrequent rattle from the center console/arm rest. A '01 Prelude I owned for a 120K miles never made a sound in the interior.
> 
> Otherwise, I'm really enjoying the CC.


 Mine seem to be worse with warmer weather. I'm glad its never warm in Texas!! :banghead: I'm dreading spring and summer. We'll see because I really like the car, but I'm pretty sensitive to creaks, rattles and groans which is why I traded in my Xterra.


----------



## slayer305 (Dec 4, 2012)

My 2013 CC has similar issues with the Dash rattle. Same temperature range also. Very annoying.


----------



## DallasCC (Nov 14, 2012)

Sad thing is my friend's base model Jetta with cheap materials doesn't rattle or squeak. Two months of ownership and I know that if they get worse as summer approaches this car will be returned and I will take the loss and never buy a VW again. Hoping it is correctable or that I can find the problem. 

EDIT: Today I had a long 100 mile commute and not one peep. Amazing how quiet this car is on a smooth road. No wind noise and when the interior is quiet I love this car.


----------



## CC_Lover (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm guessing that none of these rattles or squeaks are included in a VW TSB, right? Thanks to all that replied


----------



## ObjCritic (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah, I live in a rural area with some rougher roads that probably make the issue more common than it would be otherwise. I get on a smooth road, and it is one quiet car. 

I still think its primarily a temperature issue though, and one VW should resolve with better fit, material, or both.


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

ObjCritic said:


> Yeah, I live in a rural area with some rougher roads that probably make the issue more common than it would be otherwise. I get on a smooth road, and it is one quiet car.
> 
> I still think its primarily a temperature issue though, and one VW should resolve with better fit, material, or both.


 Well my CC has no dash rattles drives just fine on the other hand my friends S5 Audi with about 20K drives like a pinto compare to my car CC is smother on any road 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

2013 4Motion, no rattle - yet! :sly:


----------



## Grajjie (Sep 30, 2012)

^ Same here. Had 2013 CC for 4 months and no rattles. I hope nothing comes up, especially since I live in a place where potholes are common and the roads are always in terrible condition. My suspension takes a beating in daily driving so I guess I'm prone to rattling later on.


----------



## DallasCC (Nov 14, 2012)

The weird thing is I have had zero creaks and rattles and less popping since the temps dropped. I hope they won't return when the warm weather appears. I also hope they don't increase as the temps get above 100. We'll see. If they come back a new Jeep will be closer than I want. At least I will expect that thing to rattle.


----------



## jpipdw (May 11, 2012)

I have rattles and creaks left and right in my 2013 CC Sport....I've also had the dual mass flywheel, throwout bearing, and pressure plate replaced.

Still really loud grinding upon initial acceleration. I thought the dual mass flywheel was supposed to reduce vibrations and noises? Not the case here. Even on the 2nd one.

Creaks and rattles coming from everywhere - including EVERY time I depress the clutch pedal, the corner of the leatherette seat must be rubbing on the plastic, and making a really loud rubbing vibration. EVERY time I push the clutch in.

Something else that has just popped up! My clockspring in the steering wheel is bad. It is so intermittent and hard to reproduce, so it's gonna be hard getting that replaced. 

I have 4500 miles on this car, and I'm ready to get rid of it. Looking to go back to BMW again, as that car with 90,000 miles on it had NO noises and I had absolutely zero complaints about my 3 series.


----------



## DallasCC (Nov 14, 2012)

jpipdw said:


> I have rattles and creaks left and right in my 2013 CC Sport....I've also had the dual mass flywheel, throwout bearing, and pressure plate replaced.
> 
> Still really loud grinding upon initial acceleration. I thought the dual mass flywheel was supposed to reduce vibrations and noises? Not the case here. Even on the 2nd one.
> 
> ...


Big difference in quality between VW and BMW. Also big difference in price. Every VW I have had has had some sort of squeak, rattle or creak. Also every one of them has had the wastegate rattle. This will be last VW I buy also. May be time for another Jeep which are so much more fun and I don't care if it rattles.


----------



## jpipdw (May 11, 2012)

DallasCC said:


> Big difference in quality between VW and BMW. Also big difference in price. Every VW I have had has had some sort of squeak, rattle or creak. Also every one of them has had the wastegate rattle. This will be last VW I buy also. May be time for another Jeep which are so much more fun and I don't care if it rattles.


Agreed. What is especially painful and aggravating is when you drive your friend's manual transmission Honda that's 15 years old and doesn't rattle and creak as much as your brand new $30k VW.

I've driven other "luxury" cars with manual transmissions and they're much quieter. Lexus to name just one. Huge difference.


----------



## DallasCC (Nov 14, 2012)

jpipdw said:


> Agreed. What is especially painful and aggravating is when you drive your friend's manual transmission Honda that's 15 years old and doesn't rattle and creak as much as your brand new $30k VW.
> 
> I've driven other "luxury" cars with manual transmissions and they're much quieter. Lexus to name just one. Huge difference.


This car has made me realize I'm not a budget luxury car kind of guy. Especially one with as many rattles as this one has had. LOVE the look and ride quality though and my next purchase of a Jeep Rubicon with 37" tires won't ride quiet as well or be as quiet!!


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

jpipdw said:


> I have rattles and creaks left and right in my 2013 CC Sport....I've also had the dual mass flywheel, throwout bearing, and pressure plate replaced.
> 
> Still really loud grinding upon initial acceleration. I thought the dual mass flywheel was supposed to reduce vibrations and noises? Not the case here. Even on the 2nd one.
> 
> ...


I am in Rochester too and have a creak/rattle that is coming from the passenger front. Maybe we need to get together and start to diagnose these issues ourselves.


----------



## jpipdw (May 11, 2012)

juvefan20 said:


> I am in Rochester too and have a creak/rattle that is coming from the passenger front. Maybe we need to get together and start to diagnose these issues ourselves.


I'm up for that for sure - I would also be interested to hear your clutch and compare it to mine. You'll see how noisy my transmission is even after having the flywheel, pressure plate, and throwout bearing replaced.

What color is your car? I saw a 2013 White CC Sport on 104/590 yesterday and he honked at me and waved.....was that you?


----------



## DallasCC (Nov 14, 2012)

Not so much rattling on my CC as it is popping and crackling when I hit road imperfections.


----------



## Ednick (Feb 10, 2012)

*Squeaky CC*

I've had 2 CC, a 2012 and now a 2013. Both rattled almost from day 1. I have 9000 miles on the odometer and the rattles are getting worse. The dealer has been fixing a sunroof problem and I will have them address the squeaks when done. As far as I can tell the sources are the aluminum trim on the dash, glove box, center console/armrest and to a lesser degree the drivers and passenger door/window. It problem appears to be a combination of poor assembly and cheap hard plastic. Good luck


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Ednick said:


> I've had 2 CC, a 2012 and now a 2013. Both rattled almost from day 1. I have 9000 miles on the odometer and the rattles are getting worse. The dealer has been fixing a sunroof problem and I will have them address the squeaks when done. As far as I can tell the sources are the aluminum trim on the dash, glove box, center console/armrest and to a lesser degree the drivers and passenger door/window. It problem appears to be a combination of poor assembly and cheap hard plastic. Good luck


And..................rattles and squeaks are always worse in cold weather. Plastic is less flexible when cold.

All modern cars are prone to these problems since EPA requirements insist on lighter, better MPG results.

However, I can remember a very good friend from many years ago who bought a brand new 1956 Ford Fairlane, 2 door hard top.

The first thing he did was put his car in his garage, remove all the steel dashboard parts and put electrical tape between all of the seams. 

Although steel doesn't expand or contract as much as plastic, it still did, never the less. But, while trying to keep plastic from squeaking and rattling can be much more difficult than steel parts, it can be done if you have nothing but time on your hands. Is it worth the effort? Only you know for sure. I usually give it a try for a while but if not successful, give up after an hour or two and learn to live with that particular noise source. At least, until it gets to me the next time. 

Vehicle build quality is nothing more than a crap shoot for the most part. The majority of vehicles will rattle and squeak after a period of time but with the correct roll of the dice, you will get one that does not.

Just don't bet your life's savings.


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm only now starting to get some squeaks and rattles in my '12 Sport after almost 15k miles. I had an unbelievably aggravating squeak coming from what I thought was the rear parcel shelf. After bringing it to the dealer and of course it not showing itself once while I was there, I decided to try to fix it myself. I folded down the rear seats to see if that helped...no squeak. Left it that way for 2 days, no squeaks since. Coincidence? Idk.
I now also am getting a minor creak/squeak in the drivers A pillar. But it seems to only be in freezing weather. Other than that, the car is fairly quiet.

Every car is going to have some niggly problem. I'd rather have a car that puts a huge smile on my face every time I walk up to it, with a squeak or two.

And I too drive the 6 speed manual. The squeak from the drivers seat is where the leatherette meets the plastic housing on the bottom corner. My squeak just went away, but if its really bugging you, I'd just put some sort of lubricant there or maybe a paper towel lol


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

I get rattles from the glove box and the storage bin by the drivers door on my '13. They seem to be worse when its really cold. If they still rattle when the weather turns I'm gonna start tearing things apart. Of course the Michigan roads don't help with the rattles either.


----------



## sagarmehta8 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Dash rattle 2010 vw cc*

I own a vw 2010 cc sport model (certified till 60k miles). I have this annoying rattle from the front passenger dash in cold weather. It seems to come from the area near the windshield vent (middle to right). The sound goes away once the car is drive for more than 20 mins.

Please check the uploaded video recording for the rattle

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3fR-4MP5wA&feature=youtu.be

I am tired of going to the vw dealership. They have charged me 100 bucks, used multiple anti-rattle tapes and havent been able to fix the issue. All this for a certified vw

Is anyone having this issue? Please advise


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Check the sockets, on the sides of the glove compartment, where the glove dorr latches fit into. My right side was rattling : pulled the side dash panel off, put some RTV silicone rubber on the back of the latch socket (it is a seperate piece from the glove-box body)...all fixed. But I have many other rattles to hunt down...


----------



## ADennis (Mar 29, 2011)

*Same dash rattle*



sagarmehta8 said:


> I own a vw 2010 cc sport model (certified till 60k miles). I have this annoying rattle from the front passenger dash in cold weather. It seems to come from the area near the windshield vent (middle to right). The sound goes away once the car is drive for more than 20 mins.


I have the exact same issue! Three trips to the dealership and they always report that they cannot reproduce the sound. I too have recorded it with my phone and drove with the tech and they still claim they can't hear it. WTF?:banghead: I understand they don't want to rip the dash apart every time someone complains about a rattle but it annoys the F* out of me and I can't even drown it out with the radio!


----------



## sagarmehta8 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks CC'ed. How easy is it to remove the dash side panel?

Any links with guided steps?


----------



## PaulQ (Sep 10, 2007)

Just a side note on how to fix at least one creak...

I had a creaking noise from the passenger door/side of glove compartment area. It seemed to come from where the door and side of the dash meet. Dealer took a clean rag, sprayed a little WD-40 on it, wiped it on the side of the dash where it hits the door... creaking gone.

He didn't use much and it didn't stink up the cabin. Worked great.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Did any of you experienced creaking and poping noise coming from rear deck


----------



## dmcdayton (Jan 6, 2012)

*Squeak Free*

i'm squeak free, car sits outside 24x7 in Southwest Ohio. 22 degrees this morning, quick trip over bumpy road, no squeaks, rattles or other noises. Nor did I have any problems in the summer when it was 90.

I had 1 reoccurring squeak shortly after I bought it new last February. I traced that to the rear passenger seat lock post. It hadn't been greased from the factory, so it was metal on metal, easy fix....and that's been it. Not even a squeaky window seal.

I wonder how many of these folks with squeaks are using Armor All or other shine inducing cleaning products? They have been squeak producers for me on other cars, I stopped using them years ago. The dash surface seams have such tight tolerances on today's cars, have to be careful what get's in the seam.

I also don't wax my car or try cleaning the door/window seals, I just let them weather. If my dash is dusty, I vacuum, then I use Meguires Detailer Wipes, they are great, leave no residue.

Many cleaner/sealers contain coating agents that cause opposing surfaces to "stick" when in contact with one another, leading to a squeak when surfaces move during driving. Anything that produces a shine will do this.

Ever painted a front door with Latex Paint only to have the door continually stick to the door seal over the years? Just like that.


----------



## gidiyup1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm fairly new (posting) here but my google search pointed to your post. That video sounds exactly like my car. Its been driving me crazy! I'm not sure what to do short of tearing the whole dash out. I did take some of the trim out and put double sided tape behind it and it got rid of most of the dash trim creaks but this one sound is driving me nuts. :banghead:


----------



## lotsofvws (Jan 6, 2015)

*VW JETTA RATTLES, GROANS, and SQUEAKS*

My 2011 Jetta TDI Sportwagen has developed a lot of pretty bad rattles, groans, and squeaks. It wasn't too bad until about 30k miles, now at 41k they are by far the worst
I've experienced in a vehicle. They have all increased so rapidly, and became much louder in the last 11k miles. It's a pretty nice little vehicle in so many other ways, (mpg)
that it's very disappointing. The 2004 Passat that I drove previously seemed very tight in many regards. The shell gave the impression of being very rigid, it seems that this
could lead to more rattles due to to the efficient transfer of shocks transmitted through the body to anything that could be "jarred loose" and subsequently rattle. However
the 2004 Passat was very quiet as far as rattles and squeaks go with well over twice the miles now clocked on the Jetta at the time I traded the Passat in. 
It's just very disappointing, I've wondered if the Passats German made and assembled body has anything to do with this, not that any "group of people" can't make something
like an automobile as well as another group. I wonder how well the facilities in other countries are set up, and how well the workers are trained, before these plants are put into
operation. Is VW cutting corners and experimenting at the consumers expense in our global economy? I sure won't buy another Jetta.

lotsofvws


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

CC_Lover said:


> Hello. I had my CC at VW today to replace a left rear tailight and the plastic trunklid trim peice (both under warranty). I was asking about TSB's on dash rattles and the service advisor said that he didn't know of any. That may be but it seems that they aren't that uncommon. Here is what I am experiencing. Does anyone else have similar ones?
> 
> - Typically only in spring and fall (temps between 50 and 70F most common)
> - Sounds like it is more like a creaking or rubbing vs a rattle
> ...


I'm in a 13' CC with 20k miles. I've had noises like yours since 10k miles. When I open my glove box, the noise from that side goes away. Almost like it's in the megabits and latch that lock the glove box. I also have the aluminum dash trim creaking above the headlight switch. When I press on it, it stops.

I am takin mine back in in a few weeks. $35k car, I don't need to hear this ****. If I wee you, try pushing on areas where you hear the noise to see if those areas are lose.


----------



## numlock44 (Nov 1, 2012)

I am experiencing rattles in my MK6 gti as well. By far the most annoying is the B pillar rattle and also the body flex, ohhhh the body flex. Drove an 07 Ford Focus ZX4 prior to the gti, traded the Focus in at 75k miles, quiet like the first day the car was bought. $16k vs $30k car, the $16k Ford Focus had zero rattles, GTI squeaks and rattles all day every day especially in the cold Chicago weather.
I convinced my friend to buy a CC, I have never seen a car rattle so bad. I feel terrible for convincing him to buy it since he is not enjoying it due to all the rattles that the car has. To name a few: the whole dash rattles, windows squeak, chairs rattle, center console rattles, pretty much anything you can think of. I love my GTI, it's a great car, reliable so far, fun for sure but it will be my last VW unless VW gets its mind straight. At one point I wanted to trade the car in and take the loss but my parents and my friends managed to convince me not to do it. If I would have ended up trading it, I would probably be in an EVO or Focus ST.


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

These happen at cooler temps and/or on rougher roads. Wish they didn't but they do, and for me the rest of the car is worth it.

If you're under warranty make the dealer fix it. If you're out of warranty you need to take matters into your own hands. Get some black (or beige if your interior isn't black) self-adhesive furniture pads, cut them into little squares, pay attention to what squeaks and rattles, and apply the padding accordingly. Either that or live with it.


----------



## scabrera22 (Feb 6, 2014)

manefresh2089 said:


> I'm in a 13' CC with 20k miles. I've had noises like yours since 10k miles. When I open my glove box, the noise from that side goes away. Almost like it's in the megabits and latch that lock the glove box. I also have the aluminum dash trim creaking above the headlight switch. When I press on it, it stops.
> 
> I am takin mine back in in a few weeks. $35k car, I don't need to hear this ****. If I wee you, try pushing on areas where you hear the noise to see if those areas are lose.


Have you taken your car back yet to get those noises taken care of? Did they fix any of it? I too own a 13' CC with just over 20k miles. Mine made a few rattles when I test drove it but was told it was because it was an R-Line and the wheels were larger base and "sportier" than my old 10' CC Sport. Everything has progressively gotten worse. Now I have a buzzing sound behind my odometer dash, a rattle on my passenger side top dash in the corner and whenever I accelerate, brake or make turns the entire center console creaks. When I lived in colder Colorado, it seemed as if the entire frame of the car creaked whenever I made certain sharp turns. I agree with you that a $35k car shouldn't sound like an 80's car when all of the interiors were made of cheap plastic. When I hear all the noises it takes me back to my kid days when I used to ride in my moms old 1987 Toyota Corolla. Only reason I haven't taken my CC in is because I'm worried the service department is going to think that I'm a picky a-hole.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

My 2010 CC, bought new, was quiet for about the first 15000 miles, then the dash rattles and chassis creaks started.
My 2012 CC was also quiet when new, and then got dash rattles and sunroof "ticks" at about the same mileage. The 2012 does not have the chassis creaks like the 2010.

I "fixed" my 2010 CC by totaling it, and then buying an Audi........


----------

